# Please identify this wildflower for me!:-)



## Daniel brown (Apr 1, 2014)

Is this a good pollen producer or necture producer? This is plentiful where I live. Bees like it here


----------



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

Some kind of yellow desert daisy?


----------



## hedges (May 18, 2013)

Looks like golden aster, to me. 

http://uswildflowers.com/detail.php?SName=Heterotheca subaxillaris

The parent directory of that link has a comprehensive list of wildflowers by state, so see if you see something else, but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

When does it bloom? Could it be wingstem?

Shane


----------



## Daniel brown (Apr 1, 2014)

It is in bloom now in south arkansas where we live


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

How tall is the plant, and what is the diameter of the flower head? Thanks.


----------



## Daniel brown (Apr 1, 2014)

Plant is 2 ft tall and flowers are 1/2 wide


----------



## jrshay (Jul 9, 2012)

Might be Coreopsis .


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It looks like Cressleaf Groundsel (Packera glabella) to me.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, so based on your information you have given about the plant and the picture, I am almost certain it is golden ragwort. I have some in my yard, but up here in my area it hasn't sent up the flower stalks yet, probably at least a few weeks away from flowering.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, the pic matched the golden ragwort pics. I'd like to call it 'the little yellow daisy' flowers.
More of a pollen source I think. Where can I get some seeds to grow them?


----------



## Connie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

coreopsis maybe?


----------

